# Nail Polish Dupes List



## MissLindaJean (Feb 1, 2013)

I thought it'd be interesting to share polish dupes, whether it's a high low dupe or the same shade across similarly priced brands. I'm inspired since receiving my February Julep Maven box and discovering that one of the shades looks identical to a Zoya I already own. Also, while I love all polish, I don't necessarily want to pay upwards of $14+ for a brand like Butter London or Deborah Lippmann. So I'm looking to find dupes when I can and shell out for more unique shades. Please feel free to share! I know there's plenty of polish hoarders, er..oops.. collectors and some amazeballs stashes, so I bet there's some great dupes to be found.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 1, 2013)

Deborah Lippmann Glitter in the Air.. Revlon Whimsical Deborah Lippmann Stairway to Heaven.. Revlon Heavenly Deborah Lippmann Bad Romance.. Revlon Facets of Fuchsia, Scandalous Deborah Lippmann Wicked Games.. Katy Perry for OPI Not Like the Movies.. WetNWild Gray's Anatomy Chanel Black Satin.. Zoya Raven Julep Laura.. Zoya Dree


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 1, 2013)

I've got a popular one:





Source

Zoya Charla, OPI Catch Me in Your Net, Orly Halley's Comet, NYX Girls Sea of Cortez, Essence Choose Me, Wet n Wild Teal of Fortune, Jessie's Girl Glee.

Also this one:





Source

Chanel Peridot, China Glaze Rare and Radiant, OPI Just Spotted the Lizard, Catrice Genius in the Bottle, Douglas Absolute Nails Fireworks, Color Club Editorial, Sephora Driving in Maylasia, Ciate Oil Slick, Top Shop Hidden Treasure, Jessica Iridescent Eye, Ozotic 507, Morpheous 205.

Will add more as I think of them.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks for starting this thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Posting just so I get updated and keep an eye out for what I want XD. Revlon Heavenly is definitely on the list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 2, 2013)

Source

Deborah Lippman Wicked Game, Wet n Wild Grey's Anatomy





Source

Deborah Lippman Happy Birthday, Milani Gems





Source

China Glaze Zombie Zest, Spa Ritual Optical Illusion, Orly It's Not Rocket Science





Source

OPI Designer Series Magic, Sally Hansen Ultra HD Laser, Orly Lunar Eclipse





Source

OPI No Room For The Blues, OPI Just Groovy, Zoya Yummy, Misa Right Here Now, No More Later





Source

OPI Pike's Peek-A-Boo Purple, Orly Midnight Star





Source

OPI Espresso Your Style, Borghese Espresso Brown F, China Glaze Unplugged, Orly Golden Maharaja, Lippmann Brown-Eyed Girl





Source

Zoya Snow White, Rescue Beauty Lounge Underwear, OPI Alpine Snow , Essie Marshmallow, Essie Moon Struck


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 2, 2013)

Yay for pics! Thanks Dalylah and totally forgot about the Milani Gems being a dupe for DL Happy Birthday.. I have the Gems in my stash, too! I'll be finding some more and will see about adding pics!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 24, 2013)

Anyone know of a dupe for OPI Don't Socra-Tease Me? I got my nails done yesterday with this color, then looked it up online and saw that it's an old color that has been discontinued, and I absolutely adore it!









^ That's the color on my nails.


----------



## chrysalis101 (Feb 24, 2013)

I have the Grey's Anatomy by WnW...love it!

I love the Sally Hansen's Lustre line, I got a couple, but now they're all gone. Does anyone know of dupes for some/any of them?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 24, 2013)

> I have the Grey's Anatomy by WnW...love it! I love the Sally Hansen's Lustre line, I got a couple, but now they're all gone. Does anyone know of dupes for some/any of them?


 My Walgreen's, Wal-Mart and Target had big displays of the full Lustre line last night lol.. maybe check again?


----------



## chrysalis101 (Feb 25, 2013)

I've looked at CVS, walmart target and Ulta. My Walgreen's is out of the way, but I could check. Anyway, all 4 of the ones I did check either never got them in (Walmart and Target) or were wiped out months ago (CVS and Ulta).


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gifI love the Sally Hansen's Lustre line, I got a couple, but now they're all gone. Does anyone know of dupes for some/any of them?


 They are all at Walgreens still and online at walgreens.com


----------



## lindadotcom (Feb 26, 2013)

I would love to know a dupe for Essie "Pound Cake".  Also a list of Chanel dupes.  Love the Chanel colors, but cannot afford them all.

Thanks for this thread!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They are all at Walgreens still and online at walgreens.com


 Yup yup, saw them at my Walgreens on Saturday.


----------



## Illy Ema (Apr 6, 2013)

I've reviewed one dupes:

1. China Glaze Orange marmelade





2. Cheaper variant - Look by BIPA â€“ Fire cracker





Pictures are taken on different light, and that's the reason they do not look as similar on pictures as they are in real life. I love this color and recommend!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(Links removed per Terms of Service.)


----------



## JC327 (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks for posting, that china glaze is so pretty.


----------



## Illy Ema (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for posting, that china glaze is so pretty.


 Thank you, it's one of my favorites  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## peggytalkpretty (Apr 7, 2013)

hey ladies!! I just discovered wet n wild's "I need a refresh-mint" ($1.99) is a super good dupe for essie's color "mint candy apple" ($8.00)


----------



## shellacnailpoli (Apr 16, 2013)

I love the Sally Hansen's Lustre line, I got a couple, but now they're all gone. Does anyone know of dupes for some/any of them?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 16, 2013)

> I love the Sally Hansen's Lustre line, I got a couple, but now they're all gone. Does anyone know of dupes for some/any of them?


 They're part of the permanent collection now. I see displays at most big box and drugstores.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 16, 2013)

Wet n Wild Toppings collection has dupes for their Be Jeweled collection from last year


----------



## chrysalis101 (Apr 16, 2013)

CoverGirl Boundless Color Violet Vision 570 is a really pretty lavender that is also really old (I've had it for ever!). Recently found a dupe for it. WnW Wild Shine Rain Check.

Added bonus: If you're getting a bride's maid dress from David's Bridal, this is an exact match for the color Bluebird.


----------



## Titavg (Apr 24, 2013)

Essie borrowed and Blue and China Glaze Sea Spray


----------



## chrysalis101 (Apr 25, 2013)

The top one is Sally Hansen Insta-dry Grape Going! And the bottom one is Sally Hansen Hard as Nails Rock Bottom. Almost the same but Grape Going! has blue flecks in it.





Cover Girl Blue You on the left. WnW Magnetic Don't Break the Circuit on the right. If you don't count that the one is magnetic (which I don't since the magnetics never work for me).





And I must really like this blue because I somehow ended up with 4 nearly identical ones. From top to bottom:

Sally Hansen Hard as Nails Teal Steal

Sinful Colors Love Nails

NYC Empire State Blue

Cover Girl Rhythmic Blue





On the left is Sally Hansen Hard as Nails Pumping Iron. On the right is Nichole by O.P.I. Positive Energy.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The top one is Sally Hansen Insta-dry Grape Going! And the bottom one is Sally Hansen Hard as Nails Rock Bottom. Almost the same but Grape Going! has blue flecks in it.
> 
> ...


 Great swatches, thanks!


----------



## justmekee (Apr 25, 2013)

Anyone know of a great dupe for rumple's wiggin' from the Shrek OPI collection? That was my favorite shade ever &amp; out of all of the bottles of nail polish I own, that one somehow managed to "explode"


----------



## chrysalis101 (Apr 26, 2013)

Apparently, Essie Lilacism is dupe. But I don't own either. I found it on http://alluringmum.blogspot.com/2010/07/opi-rumples-wiggin-vs-essie-lilacism.html


----------



## Illy Ema (May 11, 2013)

Here are my dupes, for more details check blog, label Dupe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

polishes:

OPI - I'm indi-a mood for love

Essie  - Funny face

Catrice - Hot or not?


----------



## zorabell (Jun 3, 2013)

I was just looking at some blogs and I was wondering if anyone has both Sally Hansen-Strobe Light and Julep-Yumi? If so can you do swatches side by side?

I found this picture but no swatches





Image from spilledpolish


----------



## Lily V (Jun 3, 2013)

Zorabell, I have both now- I'm trying to convince myself that yumi is a teensy bit darker and slightly more glitter dense the SH (but I could just be hoping).   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If it's not a dead-on dupe, it's so close it might as well be....

For chanels, Revlon's Carbonite is a pretty close dupe for Chanel Graphite, and Perplex is a dupe of Chanel Paradoxal, Black with Envy is a dupe of Chanel Black pearl.  (Revlon seems to do a really good job cloning chanel polishes!)

Going through my (way overflowing stash), to put on my swap list-I found there is a boots polish (no7 # Blackberry) that is a dupe of Revlon Rock Royalty.

I love all the dupes Revlon has also done of Deborah Lippman, since I refuse to pay that much for polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zorabell (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zorabell, I have both now- I'm trying to convince myself that yumi is a teensy bit darker and slightly more glitter dense the SH (but I could just be hoping).   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If it's not a dead-on dupe, it's so close it might as well be....
> 
> ...


Thanks for letting me know I figured if Julep ever discontinued Yumi I would pick up the Sally Hansen.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 4, 2013)

L - R: Color Club Blue-Ming, WetNWild I Need A Refresh-Mint, Finger Paints Tiffany Imposter, Zoya Wednesday, NYC Tudor City Teal.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 4, 2013)

L - R: butter London Bluey, Finger Paints Avant Garde Green, Illamasqua Veridian, A England St. George.



While they all look similar, Bluey is actually more blue lol. The middle two appear to be dupes to the eye. I threw St. George in because, why not? It looks similar, but has these tiny fine gold, green, and blue bits.. more holographic and a little extra pow!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> L - R: Color Club Blue-Ming, WetNWild I Need A Refresh-Mint, Finger Paints Tiffany Imposter, Zoya Wednesday, NYC Tudor City Teal.


 Am I crazy for wanting to add all of these to my collection even thought they look so similar? I already have blue-ming so that's a start lol.


----------



## sleepykat (Jul 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> L - R: Color Club Blue-Ming, WetNWild I Need A Refresh-Mint, Finger Paints Tiffany Imposter, Zoya Wednesday, NYC Tudor City Teal.
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 22, 2013)

> I'm with you. I'm helpless before any colors similar to these. I also have this problem lately where I want to buy possible dupes so as to do a comparison! If it's teal, aqua, or mint, I pretty much get it eventually.


 Lol. . Too funny. At least you blog and have a reason. .I just want more lol.


----------



## sleepykat (Jul 22, 2013)

> > I'm with you. I'm helpless before any colors similar to these. I also have this problem lately where I want to buy possible dupes so as to do a comparison! If it's teal, aqua, or mint, I pretty much get it eventually.
> 
> 
> Lol. . Too funny. At least you blog and have a reason. .I just want more lol.


 Haha, thanks for the justification. I don't buy polish for the blog, though, but I blog because I've bought polish. I was trying to organize the stash the other day and I thought: 1. You know you're a nail polish addict when your organization-by-color goes beyond the basics like blue, green and red. Teal and berry and lilac have their own sections. 2. "I should do a comparison between these different glass-flecked greens."


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 22, 2013)

> Haha, thanks for the justification. I don't buy polish for the blog, though, but I blog because I've bought polish. I was trying to organize the stash the other day and I thought: 1. You know you're a nail polish addict when your organization-by-color goes beyond the basics like blue, green and red. Teal and berry and lilac have their own sections. 2. "I should do a comparison between these different glass-flecked greens."


 Lol! Oh my, yes, yes, and yes.


----------



## DragonChick (Jul 23, 2013)

No pics here, but for those wondering, Zoya Neve is the same as Zoya Imperial Russia (released in the Zang Toi trio earlier this year) and Zoya Giovanna is the same as Zoya Chinoiserie Fantasy. (also part of the Zang Toi set)

I ended up asking on Zoya's live chat because I was curious and didn't want to ending up buying dupes if I could help it because I'm a sucker for greens and purples.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No pics here, but for those wondering, Zoya Neve is the same as Zoya Imperial Russia (released in the Zang Toi trio earlier this year) and Zoya Giovanna is the same as Zoya Chinoiserie Fantasy. (also part of the Zang Toi set)
> 
> I ended up asking on Zoya's live chat because I was curious and didn't want to ending up buying dupes if I could help it because I'm a sucker for greens and purples.


 Thanks for letting us know I was thinking about getting the set but sad I missed it.


----------



## zorabell (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## DonnaD (Jul 24, 2013)

I can't find those collections on the site.



> Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No pics here, but for those wondering, Zoya Neve is the same as Zoya Imperial Russia (released in the Zang Toi trio earlier this year) and Zoya Giovanna is the same as Zoya Chinoiserie Fantasy. (also part of the Zang Toi set)
> 
> I ended up asking on Zoya's live chat because I was curious and didn't want to ending up buying dupes if I could help it because I'm a sucker for greens and purples.


----------



## zorabell (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't find those collections on the site.
> 
> ...


----------



## DragonChick (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Speaking of the Zang Toi set I was just on Zoya's website and noticed this
> ...


 In the descriptions for Neve and Giovanna they say that they were created for Zang Toi and the Zoya CS gal I chatted with said they're the same polishes that Imperial Russia and Chinoiserie Fantasy are, just renamed to keep with Zoya's naming scheme. They renamed Ziv to Peterhof Palace for the trio release. They released the trio earlier this year (I want to say Marchish?), but I didn't know they still had that particular trio available for sale. Usually the collab sets sell out fairly quickly.

So yeah, if anyone missed out on the trio as a set you can buy the colors individually, just with different names.


----------



## sleepykat (Aug 3, 2013)

L.A. Girl 3D Effects collection has the following dupes for Zoya polishes:

Purple Effect is a dupe for Zoya Aurora

Sparkle Ruby is a dupe for Zoya Blaze

Black Illusion is a dupe for Zoya Storm

I already have Aurora and Blaze, and I don't wear black nail polish, so I got the teal one in this collection, Teal Dimension. I bought it at Rite Aid during a sale for like $3.99. They are $5.00 on lagirlusa.com.


----------



## DonnaD (Aug 12, 2013)

Not a "true" dupe but close enough that if you have one, you have the other.  Bondi Strawberry Fields and Borghese Capri Coral.  The Borghese is slightly brighter and maybe half a shade lighter.


----------



## Christa W (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  L.A. Girl 3D Effects collection has the following dupes for Zoya polishes:

Purple Effect is a dupe for Zoya Aurora

Sparkle Ruby is a dupe for Zoya Blaze

Black Illusion is a dupe for Zoya Storm

I already have Aurora and Blaze, and I don't wear black nail polish, so I got the teal one in this collection, Teal Dimension. I bought it at Rite Aid during a sale for like $3.99. They are $5.00 on lagirlusa.com.
The blue one is supposed be a dupe for Dream as well.


----------



## sleepykat (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  L.A. Girl 3D Effects collection has the following dupes for Zoya polishes:

Purple Effect is a dupe for Zoya Aurora

Sparkle Ruby is a dupe for Zoya Blaze

Black Illusion is a dupe for Zoya Storm

I already have Aurora and Blaze, and I don't wear black nail polish, so I got the teal one in this collection, Teal Dimension. I bought it at Rite Aid during a sale for like $3.99. They are $5.00 on lagirlusa.com.
The blue one is supposed be a dupe for Dream as well.

Nice! I got Dream for less during a fab promo, so I'm good there. The teal one is quite fabulous and I haven't seen one like it. Yay for cheapies!


----------



## Christa W (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nice! I got Dream for less during a fab promo, so I'm good there. The teal one is quite fabulous and I haven't seen one like it. Yay for cheapies!
I ordered it (Dream)  too and it should be here today.  I am sad I have no Rite Aid though anywhere near me!

found them online... hmmmmmm....


----------



## Christa W (Jan 18, 2014)

Hey everyone!  I have a dead on dupe for you.  Last night I picked up a few polishes from the Essie Resort 2014 collection.  There is a dark creme purple called Under the Twilight.  It's a close dupe to Essie's own No More Film with NMF being a bit more on the blue side.  However, I was rocking a sale of OPI today and I grabbed Miss You-niverse from the Miss Universe 2013 collection and I thought Miss You-niverse was a tad bit lighter.  When I swatched them I realized they are EXACT dupes.





Left to right: Essie No More Film, OPI Miss You-niverse, Essie Under the Twilight.





Top is Essie Under the Twilight, bottom is the OPI Miss You-niverse.


----------



## Constancex (Jan 21, 2014)

do you all have any other nail polish brands to recommend?




I'm currently using my old ones it's called Angel Pro ( https://www.facebook.com/AngelPro.HQ ) and they are really good because they do not emit foul smell and dries in seconds. Worth trying this brand out anyways!


----------

